

Business Tactics They Don’t Teach in School - scottbrit
http://life-longlearner.com/business-tactics/

======
jjsz
OT, but life-long learning / education is usually attributed to autodidactism
(which can be represented in [http://degreed.com/](http://degreed.com/)).
Thanks for the post though. Anecdotal articles are hard to enjoy but this one
was ok.

------
jw_
The "good cop, bad cop" one is pretty transparent and I think will only serve
to irritate the person you're trying to deal with. I've been on the receiving
end of this several times and it doesn't reflect well on the sender.

------
stephengillie
These are all really good ways to increase value in your business
relationships. I feel like I've learned them somewhere also, but I couldn't
say where -- maybe TV?

------
6d0debc071
Some interesting tips.

One thing though - some of these will have a negative effect on some people.
One of my dislikes is having to take time out of my day to baby-sit someone
who's 'in the area' to talk about something that I think should have been done
by email.

Point being: If you're going to manipulate someone, _it has to be on their
terms._

From an attack side this means make sure you know what kind of person you're
dealing with. Get good at reading people, see what sort of pronouns and so on
they use in messages... that sort of skillset.

From a defence side - i.e. being hard to take advantage of - this means that,
if you want to avoid being manipulated, you probably shouldn't let many people
know what you really enjoy and value. Give them something that they can
believe you value instead and let them _think_ that they're buying your
favour/stopping you thinking clearly.

